

Next language to learn?  - tatalegma

I&#x27;ve been coding in .NET for a while (ASP.NET MVC). I like the direction MS is going with Open Source, but I want to branch out into some LINUX type stuff too. I have an idea for a site that  I could code up in about a month if I used .NET.<p>But I want to take the opportunity to kill two birds with one stone, and build it using all LINUX. So what&#x27;s the best framework for me to learn? Ruby, Node, PHP? Which skills would be idea for freelancing (planning to leave curr. employer by end of year). I&#x27;m not too keen on Ruby, the smug Ruby developers I&#x27;ve known have turned me off to it, but I realize that&#x27;s kind of a stupid anecdote to carry with me too.
======
jtreminio
> I'm not too keen on Ruby, the smug Ruby developers I've known have turned me
> off to it, but I realize that's kind of a stupid anecdote to carry with me
> too.

Yes, it is the wrong thing to pick up on.

I've been doing PHP for a little over a decade now. If I had to start all
over, or if I had to start as a developer right now, I would still choose PHP.
The amount of money, productivity, benefits and satisfaction I have gained
from working with PHP has been enormous.

